# Caught ya!



## WeepingWillow (May 22, 2013)

Okay....well, it's hard for me to know where to begin. I posted here a while back about the possibility of my husband cheating, among other thoughts that could be going on. 2 very long months later and my husband and I have kind of reunited.

For the record, my husband did cheat on me. We are in counseling now, and according to the psychologist he went through a manic spell which made him feel like he could make any choices he wanted, and the consequences were really no big deal. These actions were NOT my husband. We've been together 8 years, and married for 4. Not one day in those 8 years did I ever believe he was capable of such insanity. I was wrong. 

These things included:

1. Changing his bank account and moving his check over to that account. For the two months that he was gone, I did not receive a dime from him to help care for our now 17 month old daughter. I made ends meet, but it was a very scary time for me. I am proud of myself for staying strong though and not sinking, when I felt like my ship was going under fast. It was all for my daughter. 

2. Pawned many personal belongings of his to buy who knows what?! I still haven't figured that out. I think he was basically giving her money for whatever she needed, and they were living the "high" life at the time.

3. Got himself a duplex to rent. Found out that his girlfriend was staying the night there, on the nights she wasn't working. She works Thursday night through Saturday night. In case you were wondering what she does for a living....she's an 18 year old stripper. Winner! 

4. There was a 3 day span where he did not text or call me. Not to see if me and my daughter were okay. Not to check in. Not to even say "kiss my ass.". Nothing. I tried to get ahold of him a few times. I knew he was still showing up at work, through a mutual friend, so that was enough to know he wasn't dead I guess. :scratchhead:

5. He quit sleeping. There were nights where he stayed up all night long and would then go into work. She was on a night time "work" schedule, so I guess he decided to join her.

6. He/She gave me an STD. This one takes the cake. It was treatable, but something I will never get over. It was the most degrading moment of my life. Especially since I have ALWAYS been faithful.

So what did I do in the meantime? Well, I decided to work on myself. I lost 35 pounds. Not that I was fat by any means, but I got myself into tip top shape. I'm 6'1, and am now a size 6. At 27, I'm in better shape than I was my first year of college. I went tanning, bought some new clothes and just decided it was time to feel better about me. 

So, Stripper decided that she could do better than my husband and moved on. Now, she has a new boyfriend who is willing to drive her around. Oh, I didn't tell you? She has no means of transportation. lol He is more her age. My husband is 26and her being 18 and fresh out of High School...they just didn't have anything in common?! I know, I'm totally shocked too. 

Husband decided he wanted to come home and he missed me and our daughter. I'm going to guess because he got dumped. He's been on medicine that evens him out and helps stabilize his moods and think more clearly. In the meantime, she still texts him and he still responds. They snapchat each other as well. I've just had it with the whole thing. I've lost my ability to care anymore. As long as my daughter and I are happy doing our own thing, then I call it a good day. He says he only talks to her because he feels sorry for her and she needs a friend. He says that her dad beat her as a child, and so he's trying to be a good person in her life. Because I care so much about her sob story??

We have even met! Yes, stripper and I met because she texted him asking for money and I told him that if she wants money so damn bad, then she can pull into our driveway and I'll give her 20 bucks. Guess what....she did. She's that freaking low. It was actually good for me though. I wanted her to see that there was a real person, with feelings, behind this mess they have created together. I was very direct with her, and she told me she understood and that she had no desire to be with him....and yet she still contacts him. She abuses pills, and enjoys her free bird lifestyle. My husband feels he needs to help, and no doubt has feelings for her still. This I know.

Seriously....wtf guys? How did my life get here. In all my life, I have never had so much drama. I worked hard to get my degree, find an awesome job, and helped support my family. Not one day went by that I didn't tell my husband that I loved him, before this mess started. He was my best friend in the entire world.

I'm trying to hold on, but a huge part of me wants to just give up. I'm scared and alone. Thank God for my daughter. She is the only light at the end of this very scary tunnel. I just want to do right by her.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Sad sad sad. 

As I've said before in other similar threads. Your a stronger person than me.

I think cheating the the absolute lowest thing a person can do, and I don't think I could forgive.

If my husband found another lady I'd beat the crap out of him and kick his sorry rear to the curb.

But I can be a pretty uncompassionate person. 

I'm so sorry your going through this, and I can only hope it will all work out for the better in the end. I'll be praying for you.


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

Is your husband BiPolar? it sounds like it so I am wondering.


----------



## lovewins (Jul 14, 2013)

I can't think of a single reason that you should stay with him in any capacity. You are clearly strong, perhaps even heroic. He is not the husband you deserve. Yes, move on. It looks like you already have a great foundation to do just that.


----------



## justonelife (Jul 29, 2010)

You guys can't even BEGIN to reconcile while he has any contact with her. The first thing that needs to happen is that she needs to be OUT of his life, completely and forever. Why have you not insisted on that?


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

MovingAhead said:


> Is your husband BiPolar? it sounds like it so I am wondering.


NO, he's not bipolar. He's got the case of a young, wild girl rocking his world. There isn't a cure for that. Trust me, I know from 1st hand experience.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

There is a lot wrong here. More than you can know. 

Polygraph. ASAP.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

So to review, he left you for her, neglected his child, financially drained you, gave you an STD. She dumped him and he returns to you as his plan B. You accept him back, believing his behavior was based on his "mental" issues. He still communicates with her.

Where to start. 

Whether his mental issues played a role in this or not, it shouldn't matter. He betrayed you and betrayed his family. Even if he did have mental issues, you would be relying on those mental issues to be fixed. That's an unlikely outcome in the long run. But just by the fact that he has the gall to continue to communicate with her, it should tell you that they're not fixed and that he has absolutely no remorse.

He continues to disrespect you by doing this. He does not fear you leaving him, because by allowing him to return, he's realized little or no consequences for his behavior.

Frankly, I don't know why you would want to R with this man. The betrayal and subsequent lack of remorse is just too much.

But if there is any chance of successful R, his remorse needs to be tested before you consider it. I would suggest the following:

- You need to ask him to leave the house and tell him you need additional time to think this through because you are leaning toward divorcing him. That you acted too hastily. Tell him, your thoughts on this matter will depend in part, on his demonstrated remorse. Then talk to an attorney and start the divorce process. You can reconsider delaying it, if he comes around. You see OP, he needs to know what it feels like to lose his wife for cheating. That's one consequence. 

- Tell him that if he wants to improve his chances, he will send a no contact letter to this OW, that you read and approve. Then he must stop all contact. Period. If you find out that he has continued it, game over. Another consequence.

- He gives you complete access to all passwords and accounts, so that you can log in and monitor his activity. Of course it's more difficult when he's out of the house, but believe me, it's more important for you to get him out of there. If he won't leave, remove him from your bedroom and do a hard 180 on him. Don't have sex with him and talk to him only as absolutely needed. Don't spew venom when you do. Speak calmly but unemotionally. Get out of the house as often as you can. Consequence 3.

- Expose the affair to your family, his family and any way that you can, to the other woman's family. Consequence 4.

If he doesn't fully accept all this and doesn't demonstrate complete remorse in the process, complete your D and move on with your life. 

If, after at least two weeks of separation, he does start demonstrating genuine remorse, let him back in the house on a trial basis and go from there. Then post again. Most of us here know what a remorseful spouse looks like.

The bottom line, is that if a cheating spouse doesn't receive significant consequences, he's likely to cheat again, and you're likely to be in a false R. Just that simple.

Stop being his door mat.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

WeepingWillow said:


> according to the psychologist he went through a manic spell which made him feel like he could make any choices he wanted, and the consequences were really no big deal.


LMAO.

Random thoughts...

a "manic spell' huh? This is common affair fog, not some manic episode marking some psychological disorder. 

He did it because he wanted to. He did it because it felt good, he did it because when he weighed which was more important... You & the pain he was causing you (and your child) vs. Her & the 'high' he was getting from her... You & your daughter came up on the losing end of his choice.




WeepingWillow said:


> These actions were NOT my husband.


Yes, they were. This is just the version you aren't familiar with. This is what he is when he cares more about another women than he does about you. 

Why did he do this? Because he could. He's a selfish phuck, and your a consulation prize he takes for granted. 

I'm sorry if this reality sounds harsh, but you can't keep swallowing these justifications and rationalizations because they are easier to disgest than the bitter truth. Manic episodes and being a selfless caring friend to someone in crisis?  LOL. You want things to be better for you and your daughter? Don't be an airbag he can fall back on when his affairs run into trees. Your worth more than this. It's time you realize it.


----------



## WeepingWillow (May 22, 2013)

Well, I will tell you that the psychologist does believe that he is bipolar. It actually runs in this family. It's still not excuse though. There are plenty of people with mental illnesses walking around, and not cheating on their spouse. If you have one arm, and you drive you still have to stay between the freaking lines. No excuses.

I know a lot of you are questioning why I am still with him. Well, don't you think I'm doing the same thing? That's why I'm here. I'm not an idiot. I see everything that is happening to me. I see the kind of person he has turned in to or maybe was all along. I don't think I can change him, he has to change himself. Do I think that is going to happen? No, at least not anytime soon. I think she's going to have to burn him good before he realizes that she is not the person he thought she was. 

She is everything I'm not. She's short, I'm tall. She's blonde (well bleached blonde), I'm a brunette, I went to school and made something of myself, she hasn't, I try very hard to be kind to people and she goes out of her way to treat people like **** (that is no exaggeration). I depend on nobody, she gets through her day one pack of cigarettes bought for her at time. 

Look, I get that I have no business having him in the house but I'm taking my time with this and trying to decide my next move. In the meantime, he has sold all of his items he had in his duplex. lol I know I shouldn't laugh, but at least I know that if I do end up telling him to hit the road that he won't have a piece of furniture to take with him. 

For the last month he has been an excellent father, and so if that is the most he can contribute then I'm happy for my daughter. He continues to try and convince me that I am everything he has ever wanted. He just got a tattoo on his ribs with our wedding date. I feel confident that he knows what he SHOULD do, but sadly it doesn't change his true feelings for stripper. 

I don't want to be his door mat. Right now, I don't want to be his anything. I live minute to minute.


----------



## WeepingWillow (May 22, 2013)

Pit of my stomach - thanks for the brutal honesty. I needed it.


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

Sounds like bipolar. Your husband could be my dad


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

WeepingWillow said:


> I know I shouldn't laugh, but at least I know that if I do end up telling him to hit the road that he won't have a piece of furniture to take with him.
> 
> He just got a tattoo on his ribs with our wedding date.


Hitting the road with no furniture - consequence #5

Contemplation of having a tattoo be a permanent reminder of the wife that left him - consequence #6


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

My brother is bi-polar. He got D a few years back and was M for 30 years or more. He never cheated. His ex did not cheat. But he ended up D her over what he called abuse. My brother is a very sweet guy but can be very bizaare when he is off his meds. Mental illness is never an excuse for cheating (IMO). When people are bi-polar and go into their manic phase it can cause strange behavior but I would never allow that as an excuse to cheating.

I would seriously try get all the information you need to heal.

Sorry you are here.


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

Sorry, I was wondering because psychologist said manic, meaning BP to me. I was wondering because I am BP. My EX was the cheater...

OK, true feelings for a stripper... That doesn't depict BP. That is a form of Malformedthoughtprocessingestablishmentarianism. Your husband is plain crazystupid. 

Sorry, I was just curious. If he is BP, he needs to be on meds because it will happen again if he is not. Need a psychiatrist not a psychologist for that in case you don't know.


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

Thorburn said:


> My brother is bi-polar. He got D a few years back and was M for 30 years or more. He never cheated. His ex did not cheat. But he ended up D her over what he called abuse. My brother is a very sweet guy but can be very bizaare when he is off his meds. Mental illness is never an excuse for cheating (IMO). When people are bi-polar and go into their manic phase it can cause strange behavior but I would never allow that as an excuse to cheating.
> 
> I would seriously try get all the information you need to heal.
> 
> Sorry you are here.



Some people are on a higher scale than others. I am on the very low end but my urges can be uncontrollable. Hence meds which alleviate but not entirely. The high end spectrum manics... I don't think we can fathom that. The others, yes I agree, people can choose not to be stupid.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

MovingAhead said:


> Sorry, I was wondering because psychologist said manic, meaning BP to me. I was wondering because I am BP. My EX was the cheater...
> 
> OK, true feelings for a stripper... That doesn't depict BP. That is a form of *Malformedthoughtprocessingestablishmentarianism.* Your husband is plain crazystupid.
> 
> Sorry, I was just curious. If he is BP, he needs to be on meds because it will happen again if he is not. Need a psychiatrist not a psychologist for that in case you don't know.


:lol: Excellent diagnosis.


----------



## Aunt Ava (Jan 24, 2013)

It sounds like he sees himself as her "knight-in-shining-armor". Does he have low self esteem? He is using her to bolster his own ego, when he should be taking care of his own wife and child. 

As others have said he must end all contact with her before you can move forward in your relationship- Although I can't imagine why you would want to. Yes, your daughter needs her dad in her life - but you need a good man in yours and he isn't one.


----------



## waytooforgiving (Jul 16, 2013)

i really hate to say this... but a tattoo to show his commitment? sounds so stripper-ish.

ok, before i offend many on here, tattoos are not bad and in fact i like them. 

but really, that was his way of showing you his commitment?


----------



## WeepingWillow (May 22, 2013)

I feel like my trust issues are through the roof. For someone who has been charged on before, how badly did it hurt your future relationships? I have no desire to be dating any time soon, but I'm just curious if the trust I had in people is shattered forever?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WeepingWillow (May 22, 2013)

Would it surprise you to find out that she has tons of "really awesome" lol tattoos? Gosh, I can't tell you how much of a prize she is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WeepingWillow (May 22, 2013)

Btw, I don't mind tattoos either. I'm just giving an example of where his mindset really is these days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

The only reason she contacts him is 1. Because he went back to you. If he stayed single it is likely that she wouldn't be interested in him. 2. Because he provides her with money and stuff. This is probably no.1 actually. Because if he does this, it moat likely doesn't matter if he was with you or not, she contacts him because she knows she can use him for money. And being a stripper, that is no.1 in her life. And sex and relationships are meaningless. And he is a total mug falling for her using him like that. Not to mention putting his family on the line for....well.....what? Someone who cares only about the notes in his wallet? What an idiot!


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

WeepingWillow said:


> Well, I will tell you that the psychologist does believe that he is bipolar. It actually runs in this family. It's still not excuse though. There are plenty of people with mental illnesses walking around, and not cheating on their spouse. If you have one arm, and you drive you still have to stay between the freaking lines. No excuses.
> 
> I know a lot of you are questioning why I am still with him. Well, don't you think I'm doing the same thing? That's why I'm here. I'm not an idiot. I see everything that is happening to me. I see the kind of person he has turned in to or maybe was all along. I don't think I can change him, he has to change himself. Do I think that is going to happen? No, at least not anytime soon. I think she's going to have to burn him good before he realizes that she is not the person he thought she was.
> 
> ...


You are wasting your time...I think you will look back at this thread in a few years and wonder why you had such low opinion for yourself. Don't see one thing redeeming about him or his actiosn. 

You know how women who were in abusive relationship wonder why they stayed so long in the relationship before they got out ? I think that will happen to you.


----------



## Fleur de Cactus (Apr 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the situation you are in. Seriously, find help and move on with your daughter, love her, and keep strong because of her, but do not expect anything good from your H. He is a cheater and thinks that you are stupid or denial. Sorry I do not want to disrespect you and I know you are not stupid, but you H thinks like this and that is the reason he tells you that he continues to be in touch with the striper because he feels sorry for her? I cannot buy it! He wants to keep contact the stripper bse he wants it and wants to see her again and again and sleep with her. Like others told you, he will cheat again and again because you do not teach him a lesson. Just D him or kick him out and move on. You are young, with a good education; you will find a good man for you.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

WeepingWillow said:


> Okay....well, it's hard for me to know where to begin. I posted here a while back about the possibility of my husband cheating, among other thoughts that could be going on. 2 very long months later and my husband and I have kind of reunited.
> 
> For the record, my husband did cheat on me. We are in counseling now, and according to the psychologist he went through a manic spell which made him feel like he could make any choices he wanted, and the consequences were really no big deal. These actions were NOT my husband. We've been together 8 years, and married for 4. Not one day in those 8 years did I ever believe he was capable of such insanity. I was wrong.
> 
> ...


No offense, but why are you allowing him to be with you and your daughter?

If you want to try and work it out, fine, but he needs to be elsewhere.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

WeepingWillow said:


> He just got a tattoo on his ribs with our wedding date.


Just think of all the effort that took. None.

There is a special love a man has for his stripper, and it sounds like he has that connection. But alas, the rule of "no money, no honey" seems to have closed in on him. 

You haven't learned everything yet, rest assured.


----------



## Flygirl (Apr 9, 2013)

I admire that you can provide for yourself and your child. If my husband left me high and dry I'd be in serious trouble...as I haven't had a job (with the exception of helping out in my husband's business) in 18 years. I was a Hooter's girl and I'm a little old to go back to that now :rofl: No desire to either. 

The cheating, stripper, abandoning you and your child is bad enough but to give you an STD is just unforgivable in my book.


----------



## Rottdad42 (Nov 26, 2012)

Just WOW! Sorry you are here. I have two family members who are BIPO, let me say this, way beyond the def of BIPO. He is just an idiot. No pill on earth will fix that. 18 year old, stripper, std etc... Check please. Just walk away it will only get worse. He has done you an extreme favor to out himself so early in a relationship. By the sound of your stats, you have the makings of another Gabrielle Reese. Famous volleyball player. Google her you will understand. Don't take anymore abuse. He is not husband material. Go find your happiness, this is not it, trust me. Good luck


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

your a smart honest trusting good person. soround yourself with people like yourself. and give this loser the boot. hes on a path to the gutter don't let him take you there with him.

start an exit plan and stick with it.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh, and I suspect you know this already but drugs are likely a big issue in this whole fustercluck. staying up all night, pawning possesions, dissapearing altogether for days at a time etc, etc...


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Why do you believe you don't deserve better?


----------



## WeepingWillow (May 22, 2013)

Acabado said:


> Why do you believe you don't deserve better?


I don't recall ever saying that I believe I don't deserve better. Of course I deserve better.


----------



## WeepingWillow (May 22, 2013)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> Oh, and I suspect you know this already but drugs are likely a big issue in this whole fustercluck. staying up all night, pawning possesions, dissapearing altogether for days at a time etc, etc...



Yes, I am aware of the drugs. Luckily, his boss (who is like family to us) knows the situation and is drug testing him regularly, without notice. Since he has been home, he has not failed one of them and has had no issues with taking the tests. I guess that's one thing I can say I am proud of him for.

When I say drugs, I am referring to prescription medication. He was abusing his prescribed pain meds. They were prescribed to him from a recent injury at work (within in the last 3 months). He started taking too many at one time, and realized it numbed everything, and liked the feeling. Never did any of his drug tests show any signs of street drugs. I guess that is what you would call them? I don't know...anyways...before he did this he never took any medicine. It was rare to see him take a Tylenol for a headache. He would always just "tough it out".


----------



## WeepingWillow (May 22, 2013)

So, I thought I would reply with an update this afternoon. I have received tons of messages telling me to leave his sorry ass. Yes, that would be the easy route. If I leave him though, then I am setting myself up for not having my daughter on some holidays, and every other weekend. There isn't a person here who could talk me into that being the best situation for her or me. Sorry. Is he an ******* for what he did? ABSOLUTELY! 

Things at home are mostly peaceful. There isn't a lot of fighting going on at all. It has felt like forever since I could lay my head down at night, and know where my husband was and that he is okay. I married my best friend. I married for love, but he was absolutely my best friend. His childhood was miserable. Beyond miserable, really. There was a lot of abuse. Again, that is not an excuse, but I know in my heart that he does love me and that there is hope for reconciliation. 

I'm very scared that this sort of thing could happen again. That's why we're going to counseling though. That's why he has been prescribed medicine to even out his mood, and rid him of extreme anxiety. There is no magic pill that is going to fix our marriage. It's going to take time and hard work and he's GOING TO HAVE TO END THINGS WITH HER....

Which brings me to my update:
Last night Stripper texted him at 4 am. It said something along the lines of "I can't text you anymore, please don't text me either." Even though she had sent that message a few days earlier and he showed it to me then. He replied that he agreed and wanted his family and to my knowledge that was the last thing he had sent to her. I was so confused by this text. To me, that said that he HAD indeed been texting her and that he was lying about that. So at 4 am, I'm asking him point blank "Have you texted her any today or in the last few days? What does this text mean? You are obviously still talking to her if she sends you a message this way." He was adamant that he had not been in contact with her and that he had no desire to anymore. So, I said "okay, then you won't mind if I text her back and ask her why she sent that?" He had no problem with this. So I text Stripper. "Why are you texting my husband at 4 am?" She responds back that she was replying to a text from a while back and just wanted him to know that she could not text him anymore and she was leaving our family alone." 

WTH? Why bother doing that? I assume this is her way of stirring the pot. I was glad that he had told the truth and that she really was texting him this out of the blue, but also pissed that she was at it again, at 4 am nonetheless. 

So, this morning we wake up and he informs me that he is getting rid of his iPhone. Since it has iMessaging, even when her number is blocked she can still text him. It does not have the capability to block through the carrier, it's only through Apple. It is a work cell phone, and he has already made arrangements to hand it in and go back to a flip phone. This way she cannot call or text him anymore. I was pleased with his decision. 

Things are not amazing, and we are not ever going to be perfect. We won't even be the way we were before all of this started 2 and a half months ago. What's done is done. I'm scared, anxious, sad, nervous, and yet still hopeful all at the same time. Thank you everyone for responding. It has been very helpful. This community has nailed some things that I never even brought up in my original post. You were the ones who originally told me he was cheating when I was still just suspicious. So, thank you.


----------



## lovewins (Jul 14, 2013)

WeepingWillow said:


> Things at home are mostly peaceful. There isn't a lot of fighting going on at all. It has felt like forever since I could lay my head down at night, and know where my husband was and that he is okay. I married my best friend. I married for love, but he was absolutely my best friend. His childhood was miserable. Beyond miserable, really. There was a lot of abuse. Again, that is not an excuse, but I know in my heart that he does love me and that there is hope for reconciliation.


Follow your heart, but use your brain. Be cautious. I wish you the best, because you deserve it.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

WeepingWillow said:


> I feel like my trust issues are through the roof. For someone who has been charged on before, how badly did it hurt your future relationships? I have no desire to be dating any time soon, but I'm just curious if the trust I had in people is shattered forever?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's a rather individual thing, as far as how this affects your life going forward. 

For me, I still trusted after being cheated on many times in my life. I trusted my current W, before she cheated on me. In fact, I trusted her more than any woman I've ever known, as we were friends long before we were ever romantically entwined. 

Trust breaks and it takes an incredibly long time to rebuild. But that's with the *same *person. With another person, you allow them some percentage of trust out of the gate (once you know them a little -- I trust NOBODY I don't know). That percentage can go up or down based on your perception of their behavior. Good behavior = trust levels rise. And the obverse. 

Bottom line, which I think is your real question: _Am I permanently damaged by this?_ No, you're not. You have changed in this relationship, but it doesn't mean all that follow will be damaged.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

WeepingWillow said:


> Things at home are mostly peaceful. There isn't a lot of fighting going on at all. It has felt like forever since I could lay my head down at night, and know where my husband was and that he is okay. I married my best friend. I married for love, but he was absolutely my best friend. His childhood was miserable. Beyond miserable, really. There was a lot of abuse. Again, that is not an excuse, but I know in my heart that he does love me and that there is hope for reconciliation.
> 
> *I know this, as it's the exact same situation but change genders. We are reconciling and it's going well. I just need something to turn off my mind movies, because they're still there every day. It's difficult to look at your best friend, lover, spouse and say "you're a real piece of ... work" and imagine life without him/her. I see blackness, nothing out there, not even stars in the sky, just blackness. And we don't have children together, so there's nothing else pulling me towards her other than the deep love we developed over years before we ever got intimate. *
> 
> ...


Changing phones is a really good sign, especially with it being his idea. We both ditched our iPhones after DDay and it's so freeing not to be tied to an electronic device every day. We look at (her) our daughter and how she's tied to her iPhone (along with most 20-somethings out there) and just shake our heads.

Make sure he changes that phone number, too.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

How is it going Sam?


----------

